# ABGA Grrrrrr



## SunnydaleBoers (Jul 28, 2012)

So I remember reading not too long ago on the ABGA website that they'd hired some new office staff and were all caught up on registrations for the first time ever, which made me think "yay! I'll have papers back in no time" when I mailed them in 6 weeks ago. 

Just got said batch of papers back and learned that NONE of them processed because a couple of number's in the buck's registration number were transposed. (And I can actually say it wasn't my error since I kept a copy of the form I sent in!) I can understand that happening on one or two of the goats, but you'd think that by the time you're getting down to oh, say, goat #15 or 26 or 37 and you're still getting that same error message that there just might be a problem with the data...

Did a little more research and realized that they had said buck listed as being "generic sold for breeding herd" effective 7/31/12, which is really going to be a problem considering he wasn't sold until August 2013 (with papers) and we still had kids of his hitting the ground in December and January of this year. 

Soooo yes, realize this is a very trivial gripe, but come on guys! They sure didnt have a problem processing our membership fee...


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That is really a shame. Sounds like there are still plenty of office problems or some very uncaring people.


----------



## SunnydaleBoers (Jul 28, 2012)

I should have kept my mouth shut! I emailed the office today, explained both problems and faxed in the correction forms- they were very nice and act as though it should be a pretty easy fix on both counts. :wahoo:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good. Glad you were able to get it straightened out.


----------

